# Just another unhappy new guy



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

Greetings, all. I've been quietly hanging around here, learning what I can from you knowledgeable folks. I hope you don't mind hearing another new subscriber rant a bit about this POS R-15.

I was a long-time cable / TiVo user but, being transplanted from Illinois to Wisconsin, I needed to have my Bears games. So, just over a month ago, I abandoned Tivo and hooked up with DTV to get he Season Pass and the R-15. 

For the first few weeks, things worked great. I couldn't have been happier. However, more recently, the typical problems described around here started to pop up. Most notably, the whole skip-back button / Do you want to delete issue. This was annoying, but it got worse last week. 

Now, whenever I'm watching a recorded show, it skips a second or so, every once in awhile. Sometimes, it'll play for a few minutes; sometimes it's several times a minute. It's really annoying to watch a football game (or anything, for that matter), when you regularly miss seconds of action.

My first call to customer service resulted in me being disconnected. The second one had me perform a full reset, losing many hours of programming. It didn't solve the problem. The third call had me reformat. It didn't solve the problem. 

Finally, I called back, yesterday. This is what really has me concerned. The person I spoke with, who was described as a "high-level technician," or something of the sort, advised me that there is no plan to release further software updates to the R-15. I was surprised and asked again, to confirm, which she did. Apparently, all the problems have been solved, and they have "very few calls about R-15 problems." When I described my skipping problem, along with the black screen freeze, and the "Do you want to delete" problem, she said the only one they've ever heard about was the black screen, but that is fixed by a reformat.

So, as of yesterday, according to this "high-end technician," we're fully and completely screwed, left with a half-baked product.

They're sending me out a new R-15, but I don't have much hope for it.

Thanks for listening. This sucks.

Eric


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

They're lying to you. They know about the problems. And, according to informed sources here, there are more updates coming. They just don't know when.

Like politicians, as the joke goes, how can you tell when D* CSRs lying? Their lips are moving.


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

That's what I was hoping. Well, I don't appreciate being lied to, but given the alternative...

The thing is, because I've read up quite a bit here, I really tried to press her, but she repeated over and over that the problems were all solved and there were no future updates for the R-15. 

Really, the other problems I had were sporatic, and I could tolerate, but losing seconds of the show every minute is really, really obnoxious. I don't remember hearing about that problem here, so I'm hoping it really is a problem with my box. We'll see.

Eric


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

:welcome_s Eric.

Earl has said that there is another upgrade and also that there where issues that they hadn't been fully realized till the last software upgrade came out. Now whether or not there will be another software upgrade after that is a mystery. Hopefully since they have 2-3 months to slap this one together they will make it a really, really got one.

BTW does this also happen while watching live TV? If it does it could be a signal issue.


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome!

To be honest, I can't remember the last time I watched live tv, so I'm really not certain. I guess I should look into that. I know that my satellite signals are showing a majority in the low to mid-70s, with six in the 60s and two in the 90s.

I actually asked the rep if my dish needed to be looked at and she said, unequivocally, "it's not the dish." From the sounds of it, though, she shouldn't be trusted.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ericp said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> To be honest, I can't remember the last time I watched live tv, so I'm really not certain. I guess I should look into that. I know that my satellite signals are showing a majority in the low to mid-70s, with six in the 60s and two in the 90s.
> 
> I actually asked the rep if my dish needed to be looked at and she said, unequivocally, "it's not the dish." From the sounds of it, though, she shouldn't be trusted.


If your in the mid 70's I could see you losing signal alot and missing a second or two. Plus you will probably have more issues with rain fade too. Do you have the protection plan from D* or was this a new install? If so I have them come back out and see if they can get them in the upper 80's or 90's.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> If your in the mid 70's I could see you losing signal alot and missing a second or two.


Yeah, they say the mind is the first thing to go when you get older! :lol:


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

This was a new install, about...five weeks ago. I'll see if the new box makes a difference. If not, I'll wait another 1/2 hour on hold and try to convince them to come look at the dish.

I don't know that I've described the problem well, though. It doesn't pixilate or anything like that. There will just be seconds missing. It's hard to make out dialogue, when you miss three words in a sentence!


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, this is interesting. I just checked my signal again and the numbers are almost all in the mid-80s, now. 

Yesterday was perfectly sunny, and they were low (as noted in my previous post), but they're higher today, when it's completely overcast.

I'm still learning about this, so this is probably a dumb question but, could they have boosted my signal, somehow? Any other explaination?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

There is now that I know of that they could have boosted your signal. They are no trees or anthing that could be blocking it sometimes, is there?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Yeah, they say the mind is the first thing to go when you get older! :lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No, they could'nt have boosted your signal. Everyone receives the same signals from the satellites, except for local variations due to weather, etc.

Your dish could have a loose adjustment that is moving between low and somewhat higher signal, at random or with the wind. Or you could have some other sort of intermittent problem.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Yeah, they say the mind is the first thing to go when you get older! :lol:


I know why they aren't getting too many calls about the R15:

people are just living with the buggy R15

most CSRs have no idea what you are talking about, they just want to lead you through a bunch of restarts, until it works for 20 seconds so you'll hang up.

I called several times, assuming that I could get a replacement, but all I kept getting were instructions for resets. I can find the reset in the menu (or red button). I should have counted how many times the CSR said "is it working now?"

They definitely just wanted me to get off the phone


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

I tried to troubleshoot this skipping problem a bit tonight. I can't make sense of it, but maybe one of you guys can.

I watched live tv on fox and abc and they both skipped all through the shows. The premiere of Lost was incredibly frustrating, missing a word or two every minute or so. I also watched some live tbs and it also skipped, as did a recorded nbc show from last night.

Finally, I watched about a 45 minutes of live showtime and it didn't skip once.

Does anyone have any ideas? Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

jimbo09 said:


> I know why they aren't getting too many calls about the R15:
> 
> people are just living with the buggy R15
> 
> ...


That's exactly why I stopped calling. I realize it's software and don't feel like reformatting my R15 everytmie I call. The issue with D* (told to me by a CSR tech) is that they only consider that when you call that you have an issue. So if you call up and tell them it's been happen for weeks they only take it as it happen that day. Now most people that I know will wait for something to happen more than once to call up. It really ticked me off when I told them that the R15 had done this X times but the D rep said you only called up about it twice.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

EricP, is this an audio dropout? Is there something visibly missing from the picture? If you're not certain about the picture, I would try changing the cables. If it's both the picture and sound, you probably have a bad drive.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ericp said:


> I tried to troubleshoot this skipping problem a bit tonight. I can't make sense of it, but maybe one of you guys can.
> 
> I watched live tv on fox and abc and they both skipped all through the shows. The premiere of Lost was incredibly frustrating, missing a word or two every minute or so. I also watched some live tbs and it also skipped, as did a recorded nbc show from last night.
> 
> ...


Did you check signal after you watched your shows (BTW don't check them while your recording or it will delete the first half of the show). I'm still think you have a signal issue. Dish, cable, or mulitswitch.


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

psweig said:


> EricP, is this an audio dropout? Is there something visibly missing from the picture? If you're not certain about the picture, I would try changing the cables. If it's both the picture and sound, you probably have a bad drive.


It's audio and video. There's no black screen or anything like that. There's no pause in the audio or video. Just seconds of the show missing. For example, if someone said "I'm going to the park today," all I hear _and see_ is "I'm going today." 


cabanaboy1977 said:


> Did you check signal after you watched your shows (BTW don't check them while your recording or it will delete the first half of the show). I'm still think you have a signal issue. Dish, cable, or mulitswitch.


Yeah, and it's stayed consistent for the last day or so. Here's how it looks:









It just has me more confused that showtime was fine, whereas other channels were not. The other thing is, I didn't have this problem for about the first month. It only started about a week ago.

I really, really appreciate you guys' help on this.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Eric --

Write them a letter. Politely describe the problems you are encountering. Inform them that your unit is still under the 90-day warranty. Ask them how and when it will be fixed.

Send the letter by certified mail, return-receipt.

Save a copy of the letter and the return-receipt in case anyone decides to start a class-action lawsuit.

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/products/warrant.htm


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Speaking of Class Action Lawsuits involving DTV receivers:

http://www.braytonlaw.com/news/legalnews/060404_philips.htm


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ericp said:


> It just has me more confused that showtime was fine, whereas other channels were not. The other thing is, I didn't have this problem for about the first month. It only started about a week ago.
> 
> I really, really appreciate you guys' help on this.


It could be that the Showtime sat. is the one with the strongest signal. But I wonder now if your only having these issues on your locals. Check some other stations too ie. Comdey Central, USA, A&E or something. If they are fine it could just be your locals.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, BTW did you check the other two sat's signals. I figured you just posted one of the pages but I wanted to ask.


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> It could be that the Showtime sat. is the one with the strongest signal. But I wonder now if your only having these issues on your locals. Check some other stations too ie. Comdey Central, USA, A&E or something. If they are fine it could just be your locals.


TBS and Comedy Central Both have the same issue.



cabanaboy1977 said:


> Oh, BTW did you check the other two sat's signals. I figured you just posted one of the pages but I wanted to ask.


Oh, man. To be honest, I didn't even realize these existed until you mentioned it and I checked it out. I have no idea how to decipher this. Hopefully, you guys do.

















Again, thanks a million, for hanging in there with me!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ericp said:


> TBS and Comedy Central Both have the same issue.
> 
> Oh, man. To be honest, I didn't even realize these existed until you mentioned it and I checked it out. I have no idea how to decipher this. Hopefully, you guys do.
> 
> ...


I think that is your issue there. You'll have to wait for somebody with a little more sat knowledge but I think at least the ones with the 30, 41 and 64 isn't a good thing. I think the 110 sat should have less n/a on it, again hopefully someone who knows the sat's better can help.

Did you check the second tuner and all three sat's too?


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, I guess, while I'm at it, I should throw the rest of them up.


























Incidentally, FedEx just dropped off the replacement R-15 (which looks like it was used as a demo unit, btw). I'd rather not go through the trouble of swapping them out, if this doesn't look like an issue with the box.

Thanks a million cabanaboy1977 and all!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just for fun go to D*'s info channels. 201 and 100 and see if the picture is ok.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Basicly if your having the issue on those stations what I would do is take the new R15 and set it up. After it's up you should be able to see aleast the 100 (and maybe the 201) station with out have to call up to active it. If your current R15 is having issues with that station and the new one does too you know it's not the R15.


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Just for fun go to D*'s info channels. 201 and 100 and see if the picture is ok.


Hey, that _was_ fun!  
Both channels work fine.


cabanaboy1977 said:


> Basicly if your having the issue on those stations what I would do is take the new R15 and set it up. After it's up you should be able to see aleast the 100 (and maybe the 201) station with out have to call up to active it. If your current R15 is having issues with that station and the new one does too you know it's not the R15.


I guess I have some thinking to do <ouch>


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ericp said:


> Hey, that _was_ fun!
> Both channels work fine.
> 
> I guess I have some thinking to do <ouch>


Wasn't it . 
To bad cause that would have been the prefect test. I'd hate for you activate the new one and have the same issues.

Well hopefully with some sat knowledge will come along and tell more about your signal readings.


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> ...Well hopefully with some sat knowledge will come along and tell more about your signal readings.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but starting to lose my optimism.
Thanks, again cabanaboy.


----------

